# Texas Breeder



## jcarl (Mar 31, 2015)

I am trying to decide on a color and a breeder...I have some questions!

Does color really affect the temperament? My husband wasn't sold on a poodle at first (doesn't sound like a very manly dog ) BUT he does like the browns and cafes. I read the browns are more rambunctious. How true is this? How does your brown act??

I live in East Texas. I would love to find a reputable breeder for possibly browns in the southern states (Texas, Louisiana, Mississippi, Arkansas, Oklahoma). All I have been able to find are partis, blacks, and whites. Has anyone heard of Hillside Standard Poodles? One breeder I contacted was out of town and her friend said she would be going to NY in May and could bring a puppy from there. I would rather meet a puppy first...and I would definitely like a breeder within driving distance....But thought I would ask about them!


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

My breeder is out of Tyler but she breeds partis. Just just had a litter with several solids but I don't think any browns. I'll look again (the litter hasn't been posted to her site yet I don't think). 

My Hazel is from her kennel and I am very pleased with all of her dogs. She currently has 4 of the top 10 UKC Parti poodles.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I heard a saying once that 'browns are clowns.' Now that I have browns in two breeds, I believe it. lol

I have always had black or black and tan dogs. Now I have a brown/tan Kelpie and 2 brown poodle rescues - they are silly and goofy and sooo sweet. My black dogs are more intense, for lack of a better word.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My breeder is in Corpus with black SPOOs. My husband felt the same prejudice about Poodles, and I promised never to put ours in a show groom. He's been so impressed by our dog's intelligence and athleticism, and of course, they are irresistible puppies.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

this might be a shot in the dark, but i think i would contact sharon svoboda (harten poodles). she shows dogs professionally and freely states on her site that she can be contacted for help with finding a dog. i would guess that most who would contact her are looking for show prospects. on the other hand, breeders can't possibly place all of their dogs for show and if she knows of a litter and can help a breeder out, well, that's all part of how it works.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Donnchada is in Texas and has a brown. Maybe she could give you some info.


----------



## jcarl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have e-mailed and called Donnchada, but no response yet. Thank you all so much for the help!


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm new to poodles but im very familiar with labs and Australian shepherds and i will say in these two breeds the chocolate labs and red tri/merle aussies are defiantly what i would consider more hyper/wild. So I would not be surprised if the same were true in brown poodles.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

If I were you I would go to bar none poodles in Texas. They have some of the nicest dogs in the us IMO


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

bar-none is advertising an all black litter right now.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Reach out to Sharon Svoboda of Harten. Sharon handles and breeds brownies :act-up: and she is a lovely person. Don't worry about the "they are only looking for show homes" fear. Really, that is not the case at all. What we (breeders) want for 9 out of 10 pups in ANY litter is a great home where they can be cherished family members and loved and spoiled the entire lives.

As you are talking to your breeder, be sure to express the type of lifestyle you have. From the time you place your RSVP until the puppy comes home to you, its a learning period for you and the breeder. As the pups grow and show us their personality, we are emailing you, answering quick questions via text and learning more about each other. By the time the temperament test happens, we have a pretty good idea of what puppy will best suit your home.

In EVERY litter, EVERY pup is different. Like children born to the same parents, puppies are VERY individual. They will of course have familial traits, and your breeder will be able to tell you about the mother (most likely) and their impression of the sire and what he is known to produce (remember we breed to breed the BEST poodle we can breed, not the most convenient, and more often than not, do not own both the sire and the dam. We have chosen from across the country the best "dude" we could find for our girl :wink: ). You'll have a real idea of what the breeder is expecting from the pairing and together you'll make the choice.

The stereotype was earned by like to like breedings. "Crazy white" and "Browns are Clowns" even "Spooky Reds" are earned not as much from the color as from the breeding. More familial from not outcrossing than really anything to do with the coat color. 

Best Wishes,

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> I heard a saying once that 'browns are clowns.' Now that I have browns in two breeds, I believe it. lol
> 
> 
> 
> I have always had black or black and tan dogs. Now I have a brown/tan Kelpie and 2 brown poodle rescues - they are silly and goofy and sooo sweet. My black dogs are more intense, for lack of a better word.



How about tenacious, high achievers, or scary smart for better words lol. But intense does fit too!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Grin Phin and his sister could not be more dissimilar. Phin is active, bouncy, in your face hi I love you, pet me, feed me, bounce no I don't want to. Georgia is well for lack of a better word blah. I mean she is sweet, laid back, and of course beautiful as any silver beige is but lacked that spark of sass I like. Her owners are thrilled with her. 

So umm yep Phin sassy bouncy brown clown, but Georgia nope not a sassy brown clown but a sweet darling. Would have to say color has nothing to do with it since both were born brown...


----------

